# Slipping split shot?



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been using Berkley Fireline (crystal). But, I notice that split shot (tin) slips real easily. I was thinking of some sort of knot to hold it in place, but was afraid a knot might weaken the line. Any suggestions? I miss lead and I am too cheap to buy tungsten. Am I wrong in assuming tin just doesn't crimp on the line as well as lead OR is it the Fireline? Thank you.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

If you can I try and go with a real small splitshot ahead of a bit larger one, the smaller ones seem to bea bale to sink in a but better. But yeah, I've had the same problem with "superlines," especially when using a splitshot to secure a small Lindy weight. Seems like a pain until I tried going back to mono, that won't happen again any time soon.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I will usualy use a 3-4 foot leader of flouro. and put the split shot on the top of that. Make is easy to swith when busting them off in the trees.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I have the same problem. I use Crystal for my slipbobber leaders. What I do is put the pinch weight on at an angle, dont let theline sit lerfectly parallel with the slit in the lead. You get a better pinch this way and it rarely slides down the line.


----------

